# dove hunting got to love it.



## duckdowner007

up by our house the closest neighbor is a mile awaynot because we live in the boonedocks though , but because it's a new development with not many houses bought yet. Anyways i was looking out the window for some reason and saw these doves sitting down in this little canyon. My dad and I loaded up the shotguns walked out the door and started blasting we shot 14. We had time to reload man was it fun and man did those doves taste excellent. Y'all tell me about some of your dove hunting experiences i would love to hear about them.


----------



## Klay08

this weekend i went up to my property, 50 acres, and my dad had a bunch of his friends coming up there to dove hunt, well we didnt see any doves flying so we started shooting skeet for like an hour or so. that got pretty boring so my friend and i walked down the hill to a food plot of millet about 100 yards down, and surpisingly there was dove all in it. about 20 got up and flew away and we couldnt get a shot. so we kept walking up the hill and we each shot 1 about the same time. i found mine but we couldnt find his. and then we saw his running along the tree line because it couldnt fly. well he got a little too close and shot it, and needless to say we couldnt eat that dove, could barely pick it up. well later that day i got 2 more but thats all we killed. i guess they just werent flying or some1 was baiting them better than us.


----------



## WingedShooter7

i shot 1 this weekend :eyeroll: blew it in half because it was so close.... but me and my dad pounded the pigeons great FUN!


----------



## jpsgt2

was my first time today hunting anything, so I decided it may as well be dove. I got two of em and now im hooked


----------



## snow123geese

Shot my first one this year while I was out goose hunting. I was walking back to my Jeep so we could load up the dekes and a dove got up and I shot him at about 30 yards with BB shot nothing was ruined though. One shot one kill :lol: (It was tasty)


----------



## goosehunternd

hey klay nice avatar


----------



## Honkerhornet

we shot a little over 40 sunday, most fun ive had hunting in a while!


----------



## austin_bv11

I am only 15 and I have watched my step dad hunt doves for a couple years and I gave it a try Sep 1 and I shot my 15 and now I am hooked


----------



## WIdawg22

hunt this patch of 15 acres of pines, and the place is infested just before dark. Some years have been better than others. I had one of the best times ever hunting one year when literally groups of hundreds and thousands of them would fly in a hour=two before dark. I still cant believe how thick they were that one year. I brought 4-5 buddies along and we all shot 2 boxes in like 15 minutes!! There were times there were so many you missed b/c u didnt know what one to shoot. This spot I think I could have started my own guiding service! lol Just a good time, i think i would go to trap after shooting doves and then i would be overshooting the targets b/c i was use to shooting at the doves. Great way to hone your shooting skills in.


----------



## piesman

Here in the Bahamas, the doves sleep in trees overlooking the salt water flats (where bonefish are). They leave early in the morning and go miles into the heavy bush. We hunt them on their return trip to their home. We have makeshift blinds set up and shoot at them flying over. They fly only 2 or 3 flight paths, so the blinds are positioned to intercept them at the flightpaths. Its like a 3 hour event from the first doves start to come in. It a great time shooting and talking with friends. We could only shoot doves for 2 weeks there. but it's great. the guys usually get a minimum of 8 birds a day with the top guy getting about 20. Me and my friends usually do some trap shooting a few weeks before the season opens but clay pigeons don't manuever like these doves. The doves here have be clocked at 65mph and they fly like jets. The pigeon season we have here is superb. We have 3 major flocks with a minimum of 400k birds in each one. We can take 50birds a day for our limit. shooting them is a all day affair with breaks for lunch and back to the smell of gun powder. Here is a clip of some birds, the shooters were in front of the camera about 120ft, I put the camera on top of my truck just to catch a view of some of the birds.


----------



## rhymn001

On a slightly windy day, a few days after opening day, when the birds are skittish and flying with the wind is, in my opinion, the closest thing to heaven... kinda like that movie about the ball field in Iowa where the player asks "is this heaven?"

"Bogies" coming out of the sun and switching back and forth can be a challenge, but what great sport when you dust 'em and make a double.

I get a kick out of the hardcore dove hunters who stay in the field 'til the last bit of legal light is waning. Usually I find myself alone, but sometimes there are other kindred dove hunters just wishing for a few more hours of daylight.


----------

